# Military Moms: Nov/Dec 2010



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy 1st day of November!

I hope everyone had a fun and safe Halloween. I can't believe the holiday season is coming up so quickly!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

We are PCSing overseas TOMORROW MORNING, I'm so excited and nervous and busy but wanted to sub to this thread before I loose it









Australia here I come.....


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Maluhia- congrats!!! Cant wait to hear all about it!! I would love to go to Australia!!

and wow... November all ready? Crazy!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Have a wonderful trip, Kulia! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll post my little update:

As you can see from my signature, baby #3 is on the way







I'm only 5 weeks, I feel good though and I've found a really awesome midwife. We're still on track to move next summer. We got in touch with transpo and they WILL pay to move us, despite what DH's NG unit said. So that is a big relief. DH hasn't started applying for jobs yet so I'm trying to get him moving on that, though he has actually looked up jobs which is a start. I don't think he understands the timeline and how he'll need to apply for several jobs and wait to hear back about interviews so it could take some time. It's looking like we'll end up around DC/MD/VA. We also have to decide whether to buy or rent, it's going to depend a lot on what kind of salary we're looking at.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats Katie!!!!!!
And if you are in fact ending up in the DC area, let me know if there is anything I can help you with. Having just survived that move and will a huge learning curve I feel I have a good bit to pass on to the next lady.

Well I just got back from my wonderful trip to Hawaii with DH and the belly. Wow I just timed it right, i don't think I would be up to starting that same vacation now as I was two weeks ago! I've gotten so big and have gotten to he point where I just want to be home. Thankfully that what I get now.

So now I just focus on unpacking my new rental home and planning a great birth.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

So I'm thinking rather than the more involved switch to standard, that I may just do a point of service option. Has anyone here chosen this for a midwife or birth? Can you tell me about any pitfalls I should think about before walking that path?

The one thing I was wondering about after talking to a tricare rep this morning is that she said my midwife could not order tests or ultrasounds and that for those I would be going back to my OB. So does that mean i would be keeping "shadow care"? I thought that was frowned on with tricare? With the twins I'm sure some of those test will come up.

I'm in the waiting room for my first full midwife appointment so i will ask them some of this as well, hopefully as a in network place they will know a bit more than me, but I wondered what you gals know as well.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Hawaii sounds awesome, what a great pre-babymoon! I'm on standard and seeing a homebirth CNM, she can order all tests and ultrasounds. I don't know a whole lot about point of service, how much harder will switching to Standard be?


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Standard just affects all my other healthcare in ways I'm not sure I feel like messing with. And not being able to switch back for a year commits me to those changes. That's why I'm looking at my options.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
Standard just affects all my other healthcare in ways I'm not sure I feel like messing with. And not being able to switch back for a year commits me to those changes. That's why I'm looking at my options.

That makes sense. Is it because of the point of service option that she won't be able to order tests? It sounds like you could probably do shadow care, I have no idea what would happen if they know you're having a homebirth, though. I doubt they'd hassle you too much considering they can't refuse to help you, right? I'm sure someone else has done this before and knows how it works better than I do.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

congrats Katie!!!!!!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaKitten21* 














congrats Katie!!!!!!


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Congrats Katie! Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months







.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Well today the movers come.... yayyyyyy for having our stuff









So DH opted out of the flu shot. He seems to be getting a lot of hell over it.... any suggestions? I'm certain he cant be the only one. He has to get a letter from his commander stating his exemption is ok ... DH is claiming religious.

I'm not sure if it's this area or what.... but every other time DH opted out, it was never a big deal and no grief was given.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks all









As far as opting out, I think it really depends on the commander. I think they can basically say that him not getting it is detrimental to his performance and ability to do his job should he get sick with the flu, technically they're allowed the religious exemption but it could get ugly. My DH has never been "allowed" the decline the flu shot and he's heard any number of reasons for it.


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Katie~* 
Thanks all









As far as opting out, I think it really depends on the commander. I think they can basically say that him not getting it is detrimental to his performance and ability to do his job should he get sick with the flu, technically they're allowed the religious exemption but it could get ugly. My DH has never been "allowed" the decline the flu shot and he's heard any number of reasons for it.

Yep. DH was able to decline the small pox vax prior to deployment because I was pregnant when he left and because of his history of eczema. However, he's never been able to opt out of any other vaccines and did have to get the small pox and anthrax when he arrived in Iraq. According to a neighbor who is a preventative medicine MD, the Army considers the vaccines to be a soldier readiness issue, not a personal choice issue. When an individual decides to join the armed services, he/she gives up certain rights, including the right to decline medical treatments deemed necessary to keep troop readiness levels high (i.e. treatment for STDs, vaccines, antibiotics deemed necessary to keep infections from spreading throughout the unit etc.). DH is pretty pro-vax in general, and wouldn't consider refusing a flu shot to be worth an Article 15. The small pox was another story because of the risks of shedding.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

DH had to get the smallpox after he got on the bus and was waiting to leave because I was pregnant at the time as well. The big issue I have with the vaccines is the lack of record keeping, I get the reasoning and that they are pretty much owned by the military. My DH was told he had to get another flu shot 4 months after the last one because it was a new year, he was able to decline it because they realized they had no record of his last one. Same with the PPD, he got one a month after the last one because they don't document things properly.


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Katie~* 
DH had to get the smallpox after he got on the bus and was waiting to leave because I was pregnant at the time as well. The big issue I have with the vaccines is the lack of record keeping, I get the reasoning and that they are pretty much owned by the military. My DH was told he had to get another flu shot 4 months after the last one because it was a new year, he was able to decline it because they realized they had no record of his last one. Same with the PPD, he got one a month after the last one because they don't document things properly.

I agree. This is why hand carried records are good to have. Doesn't mean that the MTF will honor them, but having one's own documentation is sometimes helpful anyhow.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soul-O* 
I agree. This is why hand carried records are good to have. Doesn't mean that the MTF will honor them, but having one's own documentation is sometimes helpful anyhow.

Now if my husband would only remember to do that it would be great


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

The key to not getting vaccines is maintaining your own shot record. I've never seen a shot record not honored.

With smallpox, I was nursing DD so didn't get it with everyone else. Right before I got on the plane, they drove me to the medic area and got it and took me to the plane. I didn't have any issues delaying it while I was at CRC.


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

Subbing

We got orders today, for Robins AFB at the end of March. He can report as soon as April 1st, and I think we want to try to move before the baby gets here.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

One of these years I will get to go with hubby to his ball. This just isnt that year. Ball #4 of 4 and Ive yet to go.

But then this is going to be Valentines day #4 of 4 without him.

So whatever. I get him for Christmas (#2 of 4) so Im glad for that at least.

On a related topic, Mae is 11 pounds!

related, as I missed the ball because I didnt want to leave her with a babysitter for 4+ hours and thats if we just went to eat.... and because I had my 6 week check up today!


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

no worries, MP, I think the balls are annoying. The food is bad (usually), the drinks are expensive, and the husbands rarely have a good time. LOL.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

I've only been to one ball so far. The first two hours... not so fun. Once it was 'over' and it was just the DJ it was okay though. There's another one coming up when this LO is about a month old but I doubt we'll be going to it. Its just too early to leave him for so long like that. I just hope I stay pregnant long enough to go to the Christmas party. At least that sounds decent, lol.

Still waiting for DH to get his phone back. All the dates I have are so confusing. Is he getting his phone back tomorrow? The next day? Next week? Maybe then I can get the date for when he might be coming home! Its getting a lot easier to be by myself but its driving our kitty crazy. He runs around the house and meows at the windows and doors looking for his Daddy. I wish I could get him to understand that I can't make him come home any earlier.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lauren31*
> 
> no worries, MP, I think the balls are annoying. The food is bad (usually), the drinks are expensive, and the husbands rarely have a good time. LOL.


As far as Ive seen, DHs balls are pretty enjoyable. The food is usually good (I'm still mad I didn't get to go last year, they had cheese stuffed steak and fresh grilled asparagus!) and most of the guys get along really well. Ry plays xBox with a lot of the guys from the other companies so they tend to sit and talk about that the whole time while the wives talk about babies. Sure sounds enjoyable to me! LOL

But yeah, Ive heard horror stories about other peoples balls. I'm just glad my hubby is with the battalion he is... we fit in pretty well for family day stuff.


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

I love getting dressed up, so the Balls seem to offer a nice opportunity to do so. However, I have to concur about the lousy food, boring speeches etc. Also, finding a babysitter can be tough, and my littlest DS doesn't do well if I'm not home at bedtime, so it feels like going is more trouble than it's worth. I went to our unit's redeployment ball about four weeks ago (35 weeks pregnant and all







) because my DH felt it was important that we go as a couple, and because I was receiving a volunteer award. It was expensive, we had to deal with drunken Rangers at the next table, and I sprained my right foot (which I'd broken about a year ago) by wearing a high heeled shoe. So not worth it!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

i love balls and DH seems to love them because he know i do so much and he like to see me dress up.

he also has a full Dress Mess version of his uniform so he is often the best dressed at the table so he likes that alot.

they are what you make them, we make them a event and treat them as such. last year we actually flew to DC (little did we know we would soon be living here!) to go to the national Army Birthday Ball, it was a huge production and really was nice. in part because you could sponsor civilians and half our 10 person table was guests, so there was a lot of ooos and aahs from them and lots to explain to them that kept us busy.

we plan to go to the holiday ball here mid Dec. I'm going to be 33weeks with the twins, still pondering what the heck on going to wear, but im committed to getting myself to the last ball i will get to go to for a while!


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey guys... so DH deployed a few weeks ago. They have been in country for about 2 weeks and already have 3 fatalities and 6 serious injuries from IEDs. I am ok with him not being here but him being in danger like this is spazzing me out. He is the colonel's driver so his job involves driving over hell's half acre... how do you guys deal with this?!? His last deployment he was in an office the entire time and we got to talk every day, I haven't heard from him in almost a week. Also, I HATE living here with my parents. They are driving me insane and I want to go home. Just had to whine...


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've never posted in a military thread but I was searching for 'Robins AFB' and this thread popped up. We're moving there in a couple weeks.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh, Rachel. It's hard. I've been there. Don't watch or read the news. Spend time with wives in your DH's unit, not talking about the situation over there, necessarily, just hanging out. I found it was often more stressful to spend time with friends whose husbands weren't in dangerous situations. ((((hugs))))


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*
> 
> Oh, Rachel. It's hard. I've been there. Don't watch or read the news. Spend time with wives in your DH's unit, not talking about the situation over there, necessarily, just hanging out. I found it was often more stressful to spend time with friends whose husbands weren't in dangerous situations. ((((hugs))))


Yes... this is SO important. DO NOT WATCH THE NEWS! I mean, yes watch local news, but when it turns over to what is going on over there, just turn it off. You are really worrying enough without that adding to it.

I found with DH deployed to Iraq I had to totally stop watching national news... and reading newspapers... and talking to insensitive jerks who think that keeping a death toll and reciting it to the wives of those deployed is helpful. Its not.

It wont make it easy... but it will keep it from being harder to deal with him being gone.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

The FRG sends out emails about this stuff so even if you don't watch the news (which I don't) you still know. And the titles of the emails say what its about, red alert (casualty) white alert (injury) or blue alert (death/injury of a family member) so you don't even have to read the emails... and I'm not at our duty station right now so i can't hang out with fellow wives. i am trying to figure out how to get back there sooner rather than later.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

How important are the FRGs emails?

I never got any during DHs deployment until they were telling us the info on where/when to meet him coming home. But then, I was talking to him on a somewhat daily basis.

Not living near base at the time... I didn't really feel any other info they could give me was really beneficial to my mental health during the deployment and indeed... that sure sounds less than helpful to you.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

They give a lot of info... they pass along a lot of websites and things plus info on the guys since communication is horrible. They have been gone almost 3 weeks and we have gotten 1 phone call and 2 IM conversations so I don't want to not get them because half the time it is the only way we know anything. I wish there was a way to NOT get those... but then even if you don't get the emails the POCs call about them to make sure you got the email *headdesk*


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Perhaps email the FRG with your concerns over it not helping your state of mind but you still wanting to get the good emails? They may understand and realize there is a need to make two email lists, one for everyone for the general info and one for those who want the bad news too.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I will try emailing them to ask... I hadn't thought of that! Thanks


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Chely- oh man! What a tough situation that must be! I would be going crazy as well. I understand about being with family and realizing that was a mistake! Lesson learned that's for sure! ha.

I've been pretty quiet lately, mostly because there's a possibility DH is going to be discharged from the Army all ready *sigh* so much for making a career out of it. This is stressing me out, but DH is trying to tell me not to. I have absolutely no clue what's going to happen, or where we will even live or anything if that happens.

On a somewhat better note, I've been volunteering with the Spouse's Club, and that's been fun. We are trying to rebuild the FRG's because well, they have all gone to hell and a lot of people got hurt. It's just been a mess to sort through. They have asked me to be a leader, but I just don't know. Seems like too many wives are upset and not so trusting.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chely7425*
> 
> The FRG sends out emails about this stuff so even if you don't watch the news (which I don't) you still know. And the titles of the emails say what its about, red alert (casualty) white alert (injury) or blue alert (death/injury of a family member) so you don't even have to read the emails... and I'm not at our duty station right now so i can't hang out with fellow wives. i am trying to figure out how to get back there sooner rather than later.


Two things, are you near Ft Lewis? I notice you say your not near your DH's station. There are a few folks you can sit down and chat with that might help you feel more stabilized. One is a MFLC or military family life consultant. They are with every battalion and off record and will meet you anywhere you feel good chatting.
The other thing is look on the armyonesource website, I think there is other resources there for getting paired up with a person to talk to.

Even if you are not posted at Ft Lewis or if you can't get to any military base, I'm guessing a lot of this can happen on the phone as well.

Hugs


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks guys  I think a bunch of people emailed the FRG about the emails they are sending out and apparently it is brigade policy that they have to do a 100% call out anytime there is a very serious inury or death. I think it is crap but I guess there isn't much I can do about it...


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

It's difficult when they're gone and there's no way around it. You just hope and pray that they stay safe. This is DH's 7th or 8th time being gone and it doesn't get any easier and I think that this time it's worse because we have a child and I'm pg now. I'm worried all the time.

DH has been gone for about three weeks now. It seems like he comes in about once a week or so, so that's when we get calls/e-mail. We have been able to video chat once. That's about all we have going on here.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

It's looking more and more like we'll be going to Cherry Point after DH finishes WOBC. I'm happy about it b/c it's the only non-deployable slot available, but it means we'll probably be stuck in NC for the rest of DH's career. We're thinking of moving to Hubert or Swansboro so we'll be between Cherry Point and Lejeune, and New River is still doable from there.

When do you all start making moving plans? Not until you have orders, or sometime before? This is kind of a different situation than most. There are 15 guys in DH's field selected for WO. Their first task is to divvy up the available slots amongst themselves. After they have it figured out, it's approved by one guy, and then he sends it on to the monitor to double check it and prep orders. We're past the phase where the selectees divvy up the slots, and not only did DH get his 1st choice, but no one else had it down at all. DH is about 90% certain we'll end up at Cherry Point, but we don't know when to expect orders...possibly not until April when he's done with WOBC. So, too soon to put our place on the market and start looking for a new house or not?


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

We waited til we got orders to begin getting ready to move. We actually won't put our house on the market until after New Years. We'll be moving in late March. Of course we had no idea where we might go, just when we'd have to leave here. I think I would want to wait until there were for sure orders before I listed a house.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

If you would be ok renting an apartment if your house sold quickly I might put it on the market now... selling houses is stressful and you never now how long it would take to sell! That being said, if you don't want to have to rent for a little while I would wait.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

movingmama will you be renting?

theres always houses in my neighborhood (Hubert!) for rent  they move FAST though... two were taken in the time between DH scheduling a walk-through and us actually getting to the house. But we ended up getting this one... which is perfect for us... the day it went on the market. Ive seen 4 houses within a block of me go up for rent and be taken down within 2 weeks. But yeah... theres always for rent signs up around here. They just move around from house to house every few days lol.

Heck, theres always houses here to buy too, from military families moving around so much.

We have only had to move once so far.. and we made our moving plans about 2 months in advance of the move and 1 month before the move we got the keys to our new place.

but yeah, if DH were ever to get orders elsewhere, we would wait for the actual orders before making our plans.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Nope, buying, not renting!

It'd be nice if I just knew when to expect orders...now? right before WOBC? not until after WOBC?


----------



## Carolina Kel (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chely7425*
> 
> Thanks guys  I think a bunch of people emailed the FRG about the emails they are sending out and apparently it is brigade policy that they have to do a 100% call out anytime there is a very serious inury or death. I think it is crap but I guess there isn't much I can do about it...


The reason behind this is to let families know before you find out in the news, and to also quash any possible rumors. It's honestly a good policy to have. 

If you don't want to look at the FRG emails right now, you can do what I did - I created a filter on my email (easy to do with Gmail) and just sent the emails to a different folder so they weren't right in my inbox staring at me every time I opened the page. Thanks to having the emails sit in their own little bin, I was able to let a lot of the stuff from the FRG sit for awhile until I was ready to deal with it.


----------



## Carolina Kel (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*
> 
> When do you all start making moving plans? Not until you have orders, or sometime before? <snip> DH is about 90% certain we'll end up at Cherry Point, but we don't know when to expect orders...possibly not until April when he's done with WOBC. So, too soon to put our place on the market and start looking for a new house or not?


My 2 cents on the "wait til orders" thing...

There are lots of things you can do now while you are waiting for the happy papers to arrive. Even though you may not move for 6 months, it's still a good to start thinking about the move.

DH is re-enlisting and we are probably going to have to do a very fast PCS (like in January), so even though we don't have orders, I've been going through pre-move checklists and doing what I can and treating it as if we were moving. Here's an example of some moving checklists that are out there and available on the net. In short, get rid of stuff you don't want or need, organize, get back all the stuff your friends and neighbors borrowed, etc.

If you know that you're going to be selling your house, start working on doing things to make it sell faster. Here is an article with some suggestions to help stage a house for putting it on the market. You can definitely do some of these things now so there are less things you have to worry about when you do get orders to move.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carolina Kel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I agree with this. When we moved to Key West, we had spoken to our branch manager and we knew what our report date was going to be. It helped us plan so we weren't so rushed when we did get our orders.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

My parents live very close to Fort Lewis, so there is no lack of military folk/support around here. Living with my parents is making me crazy because I don't have my own space. We are kinda just stuck in my room (the attic) most of the time, I hate not being able to cook, I hate not having my own space and things. I don't know... We did figure a way for me to go home in early June instead of early August so that helps a bit...


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carolina Kel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


This for sure! We've known forever that we'd have to move sometime in March or April of next year. We started cleaning out things and fixing things up around the house back in the summer while we waited for our orders to come through.


----------



## Lovemytwogirls (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello everybody. We are finally in NC and starting to get settled. I have been trying to find my network of places to buy organic, but it has not been easy. There are a few health food stores, but nothing like I am used to, and I have found some good foods at the commissary, but their fresh organic produce is very bad. A few carrots and a few peppers. I am looking forward to attending the local LLL meetings next month. Maybe I will see a few of you there. As for now we are just exploring the area. Hubby doesnt actually check in until mid Dec, so that is very nice.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

We've been fixing up the house for ages! New floors, new landscaping out front, painted 2 months ago...now it's on to declutter/staging! DH & I talked last night & he finally understands that I actually have practical reasons for wanting to know for sure so he's going to get the ok from higher up and then we'll talk to the realtor next week!

Lovemytwogirls: Where are you in NC? If you are in the Jacksonville area, I can give you some leads on organic shopping.


----------



## Lovemytwogirls (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, we are in Jacksonville. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

PM for info on the coop I belong to. We order from UNFI, Albert's Organics, and Frontier.

WalMart and both commissaries carry some organic produce.


----------



## CTH3989 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi everyone! My DH is deployed again, 2nd year in a row. How is everyone doing?


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

CTH that has to be tough :hugs

Things here are stressful, but all right I guess. We are having security clearance issues, and no one seems to know the "real" answer. You know, first we get told it's not a big deal, then the next day he's facing discharge, then the following week they promote him, then yesterday they say they are ruling on it today when we are supposed to have 60 days (today makes day 28!) So yeah... I'm scared and so nervous. I'm hoping this whole situation works out. Ughhh.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Well the news on Korea this morning made me an unhappy camper. DH is already deploying to South Korea next year as part of his several-country-tour.

Also... I am trying to lose weight. Really wanna lose at least 30 pounds while he is gone. I started up a Facebook page for it to get some support if yall want to join that and help keep me motivated http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Help-me-lose-weight/144339895614775?v=wall


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

http://winwin.poweroftwomarriage.com/account/signup/?signup_referrer=armywifenetwork

Hey ladies! I don't know if any of you saw it our not but yesterday on facebook, the Army Wife Network posted a contest for free memberships to "The Power of Two" which is a website with coaching and tools to strengthen your marriage. Well, I just got an e-mail saying the response was overwhelming, and they want to give all military couples free memberships. So that is the link above. So far I've watched a few videos and filled out some stuff (waiting on the hubby for the other stuff) but it seems pretty cool. The best part is it has nothing to do with the military, so it's not like there is an issue with that


----------



## CTH3989 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks! I feel used to it. He's been gone for the last 3 years. We should be getting orders to PCS when he gets back though and we are hoping for Colorado. Quote:



> Originally Posted by *MommaKitten21*
> 
> CTH that has to be tough :hugs


----------



## hdeering (Mar 10, 2009)

DH is gone for the first time here. One month down, five to go. I'm due in 9 days. And no orders in sight.

I've got to get out of this house today!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. We stayed home and it was quite magical being able to stay in our pajamas and not having to host anyone or travel anywhere. We're also staying home for Christmas but it looked like we'll be driving on the night of Christmas to visit in NY for a few days. I'm just happy the kids get to wake up in their own beds on Christmas morning and open gifts in our house for a change at our own pace. I'm a little over 9 weeks pregnant now and feeling horribly sick this time around, enough to warrant medication. I'm looking forward to the second trimester.

News on DH's job is kind of at a stand-still. I think deep down he wants to stay in the Army because of the security and he's terrified of all the responsibility that comes with not having the military to fall back on. I'm just a little annoyed to say the least. I think he wants to wait until June and apply for the Call to Duty program and hope that his NG unit approves it before August so that he can stay in. I think that's a really dumb idea because it leaves us with no backup plan, no job after August if that doesn't work out, and no home. He's not really taking much initiative in trying to find a job. I'm not sure what else I can do at this point.


----------



## madis81 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi there! I introduced myself several months ago when my DH and I were beginning the process of joining the military. We finally did it! My DH joined the Army on 10/26. That night our son was born! It was eventful day! Anyway, he leaves on Jan. 4th for BCT. I'm little anxious about being alone with 3 kids, but I'm sure I'll adapt and the kids and I will make it through the 7 months.

With that said, how do you prepare kids for long absences?

Also, I know my DH will have to get every vaccination known to man, but is it easy to get waivers for kids? What happens if we get orders to pcs overseas? And do you follow the vax laws in your home state or the state you are located in?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations and how exciting!

As far as I know being in the military does not influence the vaccine regulations on a state by state basis, although they can try to deny certain services (like childcare) if your children aren't vaccinated. You can still get the same religious/medical waivers available in your state for your children. Going overseas doesn't seem to influence that, although certain vaccines might be recommended to you depending on where you go. My kids aren't vaccinated and it isn't an issue, but we make a point of going to non-vax supportive doctors.

In preparations for long absences we took a lot of videos and pictures. We tried to get an idea of what communication would be like ahead of time and arranged for things like webcam and Skype. We tried to do fun things as a family without focusing too much on the leaving part and just tried to make the most of our time together while we had it, that seemed to help a lot with the stress.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madis81*
> 
> Hi there! I introduced myself several months ago when my DH and I were beginning the process of joining the military. We finally did it! My DH joined the Army on 10/26. That night our son was born! It was eventful day! Anyway, he leaves on Jan. 4th for BCT. I'm little anxious about being alone with 3 kids, but I'm sure I'll adapt and the kids and I will make it through the 7 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone:

I haven't been on in awhile, so I thought I'd update with my birth announcement while I have a moment. Jonah Clay was born very healthy and vigorous on Nov 14 @ 0922. He weighed 8 lb 1 oz., and was 21 inches. I had a great labor & delivery experience at Madigan Army Medical Ctr (including the opportunity to birth in the water!), and would recommend it to anyone. We are still working on adjusting to our newest addition, but so far, all is good. Jonah is a champion nurser, sleeps well when next to me, and is very calm and alert in general. DH is back at work today after paternity leave. I miss him terribly







, but we are surviving so far!

Hope all is well with all of you. Take care, Mamas.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Tabitha - I'm so happy for you, well done mama and welcome, Jonah!!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to the World, little Jonah! What a beautiful name.









My parents were in town for Thanksgiving (flew in from DC), and it was good and bad at the same time. DD (21 mos.) recognized them from Skyping and burst into tears when the came in--tears of joy--and wouldn't leave Grandma's side the entire time. They left yesterday, and she seems okay but is definitely still looking for them to walk through the door. This is the first time that she's really recognized them and not needed a warm-up period. So I spent Turkey day feeling guilty that I'm depriving my mom of her only grandchild and my child of both of her grandmothers by being happy about living so far away. And to make matters worse, two of the jobs on our six-item dream sheet are WA and AK... Of course we're making the decisions that we agree are best for our family, but it is hard to feel like I'm hurting my mom with the decisions. Ugh.

Still no word on orders for us, although Huz says not to expect them until the end of January or beginning of February (for a May move). Huz mentioned TTCing once we know where we're going...not sure what difference it makes, but it was interesting that he brought it up. Maybe he's got COL in mind.

It will be weird to move again--it seems like we just got here, although I really don't like it here all that much, so I'm ready I guess.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

oh Tabitha that is great news!!! so jealous that you got to play in water, that is so amazing that Madigan has finally seen the light on that one.

hugs and best wishes for the little one and you all, we are getting close over here and were thinking of you the other day when i was missing the offerings at madigan


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby Tabitha!

We had a mediocre Thanksgiving. We went to my mil's house, and it was pretty blah. She drives me nuts, and I am allergic to her house because of all of her indoor animals. It was nice for R. to see his uncle and aunt though, and he adores his granny. It gives me a little down time. Not really worth the misery of staying 3 nights at her house though. After we left her house R. and I went to see my grandparents and a bunch of the family on my mom's side. My grandpa won't live much longer, and we spent a lot of time visiting with him, and then helping clean out their house since both of them are now in the nursing home. It was pretty depressing.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Yay Tabitha! I swear Im still in my babymoon with Mae 2 months later LOL

but shes getting huge! Our neighbor asked DD1 to be in the Swansboro Christmas parade with her daughters ballet group (she dressed like a tree! AWWW) and I walked the parade route with Mae in the Moby. She hates facing it now unless she is asleep. Facing out, she spent the entire parade content watching the crowd go by and blowing bubbles LOL

I appreciate having that neighbor though... and hoping whoever got our house next door has kids too. This neighbor though, her hubby is deployed right now so I help her out with her daughter (got up 2 hours early today to have her come in to stay here before school while her mom does the free tree thing on base.) and know that when mine deploys she will help out with my kids when necessary too. I love having a good military woman around to befriend! The others in my neighborhood have no kids so I honestly think they wouldnt understand.


----------



## MarineGurl020412 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi I am sort of new around here. I joined the forums a year ago but haven't frequented them much since. We are stationed in Okinawa, Japan (3.5 years to go!). I have been married to my Marine hubby for nearly 8 years (we were both Active Duty Marines when we met and married) and we have 3 daughters together (7yrs, 5yrs & 20mos).


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

So, I have a question for you ladies... Mine and DH's 3rd anniversary is at the end of January and I am trying to think of something to get him/do for him since he is deployed. A friend of mine suggested having pin up girl pictures done or something similar done for him. Have any of you done this? Did your husband like it?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

my hubby wouldn't like pinup pictures but hes not really into that sort of thing. it depends on your husbands taste... i know a LOT of husbands who would love it... but indeed some, like mine, wouldn't.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommaKitten21*
> 
> CTH that has to be tough :hugs
> 
> Things here are stressful, but all right I guess. We are having security clearance issues, and no one seems to know the "real" answer. You know, first we get told it's not a big deal, then the next day he's facing discharge, then the following week they promote him, then yesterday they say they are ruling on it today when we are supposed to have 60 days (today makes day 28!) So yeah... I'm scared and so nervous. I'm hoping this whole situation works out. Ughhh.


If you have questions about the LOI/Rebuttal process you can always PM me. I'm a security manager so I can help explain things to you.


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

I am not a military wife (anymore!) but I need help from moms who have experience long term seperation from a spouse, so here I am!!!

Here's out situation:

My daughter and I will be moving to St. Louis from Utah at the end of this month. We will be moving for her to attend a better school (she is deaf and it will be a wonderful private school that she attended over the summer). The biggest concern is that Daddy will not be coming with us. He has to stay here for work, but will be visiting once a month for a week as well as her spending all breaks back in Utah.

So, I am looking for ways to make this move less painful for her. We are already talking about it, but this is a huge life change and I know that it will affect her, even long term. We are doing this for her future, which she won't understand, but I want her to continue to feel safe and loved and happy.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

what age is your daughter?


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

She is 7.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey guys.. so I vaguely mentioned the pin up pics idea to DH (I said a friend was talking about it) and he thought it was pretty cool. I know there are a couple of us on there from the Fort Lewis area, do you guys know anybody who does these kinds of pictures? I have found some studios in Seattle but they are CRAZY expensive!


----------



## madis81 (Jun 16, 2005)

Katie - Thanks for your reply! It was very helpful.









We have less than a month to go before DH leaves. My oldest DD is starting to have some seperation issues. She just wants to be with family and if Daddy goes somewhere she's with him. She acting hyper and really goofy when she's feeling nervous too, so we've had to deal with this too. Not much of a problem, but slightly annoying. This too shall pass, I suppose.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Im in the same situation, DH leaves in less than a month and both older kids, who are usually really well behaved, have been getting in trouble at school and home for doing things very out of character for them


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am not looking forward to DH's next deployment when the kids are older... he is deployed right now but they are 2.5, 1.5 and 2 months and they have been a little weird but nothing like I am guessing it will be when they are a bit older.


----------



## Reese52 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello...this is my very first post on MDC so I hope I am doing this right. I am an AF wife and mama to two little girls (ages 3 and 15 months). We just PCS'd to the DC area 1 Nov from FL.

I haven't had much luck finding like-minded military mamas...but perhaps I have come to the right place?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reese52*
> 
> I haven't had much luck finding like-minded military mamas...but perhaps I have come to the right place?


I was lucky at first to find other military moms who also are about the same amount of crunchy as I am (breastfeed and/or cloth diaper, for example... though I homebirthed and one had never even thought of it, the other had a hospital birth with the midwives I homebirthed with)

but the more ladies here I meet the more I see I actually am somewhat of a minority. Ive had a great reception to breastfeeding but my goodness, when I have the baby in the Moby people look at me like I have two heads (hahahahaha i sort of do in that case...)

(ETA by "here" i mean where i live, not this website... by far!)


----------



## Lovemytwogirls (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> Quote:
> I was lucky at first to find other military moms who also are about the same amount of crunchy as I am (breastfeed and/or cloth diaper, for example... though I homebirthed and one had never even thought of it, the other had a hospital birth with the midwives I homebirthed with)
> ...


Lol. I feel the same way MaerynPearl. I had my 7 months old in my Ergo, who was sleeping, the other night out at dinner in Jacksonville and I told my husband people were looking at me like I had two heads. Also, did you have your homebirth where you live now?


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

New Military Mama here. We just PCS'd to Mississippi and are only here briefly before we PCS again. I am the mama of 3 and surrounded in boxes!!! lol


----------



## love4bob (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm an Army wife, and we are stationed at Ft. Stewart, GA!

Does anyone have any experience in getting Tricare to cover a homebirth? The midwife is a CNM, and I know that they are supposed to cover those.


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love4bob*
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm an Army wife, and we are stationed at Ft. Stewart, GA!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience in getting Tricare to cover a homebirth? The midwife is a CNM, and I know that they are supposed to cover those.


Call Tricare, some CNM's are actually covered, but under standard. They will be able to tell you more. I had a friend who had a hb with tricare.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

this is being actively talked about in this thread

Tricare/home birth - Page 2 - MotheringDotCommunity Community

its talked about a lot and usually the answers are less than reassuring and vary a lot depending on who you talk to with tricare


----------



## love4bob (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Adorkable~*
> 
> this is being actively talked about in this thread
> 
> ...


Thanks! That was very helpful!


----------



## Lovemytwogirls (Jun 26, 2010)

I just had a homebirth in April and Tricare won't pay because I had to use a CPM. This was under Tricare Prime Remote. Tricare will cover the birth if the CNM is, or is willing to become a Tricare approved provider. Most, if not all CNM can become approved providers even if they only do homebirths. My midwife has appealed two times to Tricare for me and now I am going to try one more time. It is harder for a CPM to get approved, but it can be done if you want to deal with the hassle. My daughters birth has already been paid for by me, I am mostly still pursuing this to help pave the way for others and to show Tricare that there is a need that should be met. My homebirth was in Wisconsin. A state that recognizes CPM's as licensed medical care providers.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

It's been slow here, or there's a new thread that I missed! Did hdeering have her baby?

Huz spoke with his assignment officer and was told that there are two couples with colocation issues in Kodiak, so we can basically scratch that off our wish list for this assignment. So now we're down to basically four locations. I'm really anxious. Hoping that we know at least by the first week of Feb., because we're planning a trip to DC to see my parents, and if we end up there I'll want to look around.

Adorkable, you're up near Bethesda, right? I just noticed that your twins are B/G!







You're birthing at Bethesda? You'll have to let us know how it goes there.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi kate, yeah im right around the corner from NNMC in Bethesda, and hopefully will get no where near it while i birth! we have a great homebirth MW and are set up to do it here. i am glad we are so close for any transfer need, since that helped calm DH to the homebirth idea.

i get my prenatal care at NNMC and some of the folks are nice one High risk OB is actually pretty great, its the general policies of the L&D that i just cant stand.


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Adorkable~*
> 
> Hi kate, yeah im right around the corner from NNMC in Bethesda, and hopefully will get no where near it while i birth! we have a great homebirth MW and are set up to do it here. i am glad we are so close for any transfer need, since that helped calm DH to the homebirth idea.
> 
> i get my prenatal care at NNMC and some of the folks are nice one High risk OB is actually pretty great, its the general policies of the L&D that i just cant stand.


Just interested, is your HB midwife someone who also has NNMC privliges? Just curious...I would have loved to have had the opportunity to have a good MW since mine was horrible...


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

New thread!!!


----------

